#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NIT Delhi 2012 Admissions,Cutoff,Ranking,  Placements, Fee Structure Discussion

## faadoo.nitika

NIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Click Here:
Hey Aspiring  FaaDoOOOO's

I am a Senior of NIT Delhi, I am here to help you get all your queries for NIT Delhi2012 admisssion.
Let me start with  a brief summary of the college.

*Year of Establishment*: 2010

*Campus : Under Construction*

*Ranking*: One of the good NIT in India

*Fee structure for various courses:

*Sl.NO
Item
I Year
II Year
III Year
IV Year

*1*
Tuition Fee
35000
35000
35000
12000

*2*
Other Fee
4000
4000
4000
4000

*3*
Admission Fee
13750
-
-
-

*4*
Convocation fee
-
-
-
700


Total Rs.
52750
39000
39000
16700





*Branches & Intake*:


ECEEEECSE


*NIT Delhi Cut Off* : All India cutoff - 15150 | Home State cutoff - 20810

*NIT Warangal 2011 Placement Stats*:

 First Batch yet to pass out

*Locality*

 NIT is a Locality in Delhi City. Sourounded By Sector 12: Faridabad , Badarpur , Mathura Road: Delhi , Alaknanda , Kalkaji , Localities . Near By Airport is Indira Gandhi International Airport.

 Now its time for your queries!!!







  Similar Threads: NIT Jalandhar 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion NIT Srinagar 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion Tezpur University 2012 admissions, cutoff, ranking, placements, fee -  Discussion DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion NIT Arunachal 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion

----------


## sharodiya

I am the father of an AIEEE applicant this year. Just wanted to know if the NIT campus of Delhi is ready? When will it be operational?

Thank you 
Rajshekhar Roy

----------


## faadoo.nitika

> I am the father of an AIEEE applicant this year. Just wanted to know if the NIT campus of Delhi is ready? When will it be operational?
> 
> Thank you 
> Rajshekhar Roy


Dear sir,

It is not ready as of now it will take some more time

----------


## don.kool

Sir, i'm an AIEEE aspirant and expecting a rank between 10000-12000 this year. Can i get admision into NIT delhi. i'm from delhi its self . with my rank DTU and NSIT are out of the question. The only option left is NIT delhi. i'm not ito going out of delhi for studies.Pls give me minimum rank required to get admission into NIT delhi

----------


## faadoo.nitika

> Sir, i'm an AIEEE aspirant and expecting a rank between 10000-12000 this year. Can i get admision into NIT delhi. i'm from delhi its self . with my rank DTU and NSIT are out of the question. The only option left is NIT delhi. i'm not ito going out of delhi for studies.Pls give me minimum rank required to get admission into NIT delhi


hey,
      could u please tel me your preferred branch and your category???

----------


## don.kool

> hey,
>       could u please tel me your preferred branch and your category???


i'm form delhi, general category, 
mechanical, electrical, electronics, IT or any other good branch.

will the classes be held here? in delhi this time around?

----------


## faadoo.nitika

> i'm form delhi, general category, 
> mechanical, electrical, electronics, IT or any other good branch.
> 
> will the classes be held here? in delhi this time around?


hi,
    according to home state quota u can easily get admission in NIT Delhi but of u want more gud NIT so try in NIT Durgapur and NIT Kurukshetra........ :):

----------


## don.kool

> hi,
>     according to home state quota u can easily get admission in NIT Delhi but of u want more gud NIT so try in NIT Durgapur and NIT Kurukshetra........


hi, tnx for the replys  :): 
Arey you sure i can get into NIT kurukshetra with my rank 10000-12000 and in any good branch. What about NSIT, DTU?

----------


## osank

If you get a rank of 10000-11000, you can get IT in both DTU and NSIT, but in the last rounds of counselling....
if  AIR-11000-12000, you can get branches like software,civil,automotive  engineering at DTU and branches like instrumentation and control  engineering,mpae at NSIT...
so,BEST OF LUCK!!!!!

----------


## don.kool

> If you get a rank of 10000-11000, you can get IT in both DTU and NSIT, but in the last rounds of counselling....
> if  AIR-11000-12000, you can get branches like software,civil,automotive  engineering at DTU and branches like instrumentation and control  engineering,mpae at NSIT...
> so,BEST OF LUCK!!!!!


"software,civil,automotive engineering at DTU " in which round of councling? 
and will NIT delhi campus b functional in the upcoming years?
thank you  :):

----------


## faadoo.nitika

> "software,civil,automotive engineering at DTU " in which round of councling? 
> and will NIT delhi campus b functional in the upcoming years?
> thank you


Hi as of now only three branches CS, EC and EE are operational in NIT Delhi
The campus would be operational in a very short span

----------


## don.kool

"software,civil,automotive engineering at DTU " in which round of councling? 

tnx for the info  :):   :):

----------


## osank

> "software,civil,automotive engineering at dtu " in which round of councling? 
> 
> tnx for the info


 i think in the third or max fourth rounds of counselling..

----------


## ikumar

Please note that we are residents in Delhi. My Daughter wants to take admission in NIT Delhi if NIT is coming to Delhi in 2012-13. Any information about the same, please share.

Best Regards

----------


## osank

> Please note that we are residents in Delhi. My Daughter wants to take admission in NIT Delhi if NIT is coming to Delhi in 2012-13. Any information about the same, please share.
> 
> Best Regards


Sir i don't think NIT Delhi is coming to Delhi in 2012-13....
But if your daughter wants to stay in delhi,then she can try to get admission at DTU or NSIT....these colleges are reputed colleges and are ranked among the top 15 engineering colleges of INDIA

----------


## ikumar

Thanks for the information provided. Do you know some student who is studying in warangal after taking admission in NIT, Delhi (in the previous years).

Best Regards

----------


## 2coolbob

I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes  under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Delhi??
 Thank you.

----------


## osank

> I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes  under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Delhi??
>  Thank you.


you have almost no chances.....but you may get eee in the last round or spot round

----------


## 2coolbob

I am not familiar with the AIEEE way of counselling. you said i may get EEE by last round or spot round. So do i have to surrender all my offers to participate in spot round??
Like lets assume that i got CS by forth round it NIT, Hamirpur. Then if i play spot round that means i have to surrender in Hamirpur?? And also if i dint get any seat in spot round, then all doors closed for me ?? i will have nothing then!!

----------


## osank

> I am not familiar with the AIEEE way of counselling. you said i may get EEE by last round or spot round. So do i have to surrender all my offers to participate in spot round??
> Like lets assume that i got CS by forth round it NIT, Hamirpur. Then if i play spot round that means i have to surrender in Hamirpur?? And also if i dint get any seat in spot round, then all doors closed for me ?? i will have nothing then!!


AFTER declaration of results everything will be mentioned at www.ccb.nic.in .....so just wait for the results and concentrate on other exams as well.

----------


## vibhor48

hello sir,i am from delhi(gen),seeing the last year cutoffs i am expecting to get nit delhi,is it safe to join it,what would be its reputation in the next 4 yrs,will i be able to get good placements(atleast comparable to ip),what would be its future till i pass out?i hav no problem attending its class in warangal as off now.

----------


## shriya19

hello sir....i m getting 110 in aieee....ive comleted my 12th frm delhi...so can i get admission in NIT delhi??

---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------

hey!  i m scoring 110 marks in aieee...open category...can i get admission in NIT delhi?? m frm delhi so wud hav d state quota...

---------- Post added at 05:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------

hey! &nbsp;i m scoring 110 marks in aieee...open category...can i get admission in NIT delhi?? m frm delhi so wud hav d state quota...

----------


## osank

> hello sir....i m getting 110 in aieee....ive comleted my 12th frm delhi...so can i get admission in NIT delhi??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------
> 
> hey!  i m scoring 110 marks in aieee...open category...can i get admission in NIT delhi?? m frm delhi so wud hav d state quota...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry you have almost no chances for any branch at NIT-D,NSIT,DTU

----------


## AnujKhare

I am scoring around 170 marks in AIEEE 2012,Delhi home state.What branches can I get in NIT Delhi and by which round?

----------


## nitiarora

> I am scoring around 170 marks in AIEEE 2012,Delhi home state.What branches can I get in NIT Delhi and by which round?


@AnujKahre as per last years cutoff you can get EEE by the 2nd round however for CSE or ECE you  would have to wait till 3rd round

----------


## osank

> @AnujKahre as per last years cutoff you can get EEE by the 2nd round however for CSE or ECE you  would have to wait till 3rd round


ARE you sure mam.....MY friend got 167 marks last year(AIR-22520) and he tried even in the spot round but was not able to make it to NIT-D......he is from delhi too

----------


## AnujKhare

> ARE you sure mam.....MY friend got 167 marks last year(AIR-22520) and he tried even in the spot round but was not able to make it to NIT-D......he is from delhi too


Well,maybe this year lesser marks will fetch better ranks because,the paper was undoubtedly tougher than last year.Most people I have asked have agreed upon it.One person I know scored 217 last year is scoring about 200 this year

----------


## vibhor48

[MENTION=101287]AnujKhare[/MENTION]:I think the paper was easier than the last yr,most of my friends are getting above 220,i think the cutoff will be much higher this yr.

----------


## AnujKhare

In that case I guess I will have to look elsewhere and study lower branches.

----------


## osank

> In that case I guess I will have to look elsewhere and study lower branches.


at score of 170 you may get branches like ep,ene,bio-tech at DTU but for that you have to wait till the spot round....also you can get some good branches in the lower ranked NITs

----------


## AnujKhare

> at score of 170 you may get branches like ep,ene,bio-tech at DTU but for that you have to wait till the spot round....also you can get some good branches in the lower ranked NITs


 Can you kindly please tell me which NIT'S can I look forward to? And what branches? Is there a chance for CS? A general idea would be sufficient.Thank You for your help.

----------


## Shipra.Deo

> Can you kindly please tell me which NIT'S can I look forward to? And what branches? Is there a chance for CS? A general idea would be sufficient.Thank You for your help.


[MENTION=101287]AnujKhare[/MENTION] as per last years cutoff you can get

*Assam University, Silchar*
 		Agricultural Engineering
 *22408*

 *Assam University, Silchar*
 		Electronics & Telecommunication
 *17560*

 *Assam University, Silchar*
 		Information Technology
 *20783*

 *Gurukula Kangri Vishwavidyalaya, Haridwar, Uttarrakand*
 		Computer Science & Engineering
 *21343*

 *Gurukula Kangri Vishwavidyalaya, Haridwar, Uttarrakand*
 		Electrical & Electronics Engineering
 *23221*

 *Gurukula Kangri Vishwavidyalaya, Haridwar, Uttarrakand*
 		Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *22291*

 *Gurukula Kangri Vishwavidyalaya, Haridwar, Uttarrakand*
 		Mechanical Engineering
 *21687*

 *Indian Institute of Carpet Technology, Bhadohi*
 		Carpet & Textile Technology
 *27109*

 *Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas Vishwa Vidhyalaya, Bilaspur(C.G)*
 		Chemical Engineering  Technology
 *24796*

 *Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas Vishwa Vidhyalaya, Bilaspur(C.G)*
 		Civil Engineering
 *23352*

 *Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas Vishwa Vidhyalaya, Bilaspur(C.G)*
 		Computer Science & Engineering
 *22189*

 *Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas Vishwa Vidhyalaya, Bilaspur(C.G)*
 		Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *21858*

 *Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas Vishwa Vidhyalaya, Bilaspur(C.G)*
 		Industrial and Production Engineering
 *26435*

 *Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas Vishwa Vidhyalaya, Bilaspur(C.G)*
 		Information Technology
 *24655*

 *Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas Vishwa Vidhyalaya, Bilaspur(C.G)*
 		Mechanical Engineering
 *22512*

 *Mizoram University, Aizawl*
 		Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *21735*

 *Mizoram University, Aizawl*
 		Information Technology
 *25038*

 *National Institute of Foundary & Forge Technology, Ranchi*
 		Manufacturing Engineering
 *22842*

 *National Institute of Foundary & Forge Technology, Ranchi*
 		Metallurgy and Materials Engineering
 *23033*

 *National Institute of Technology, Agartala*
 		Chemical Engineering  Technology
 *17716*

 *National Institute of Technology, Agartala*
 		Civil Engineering
 *17952*

 *National Institute of Technology, Agartala*
 		Production Engineering
 *20129*

 *National Institute of Technology, Manipur*
 		Electrical & Electronics Engineering
 *18657*

 *National Institute of Technology, Meghalaya*
 		Electrical & Electronics Engineering
 *17620*

 *National Institute of Technology, Mizoram*
 		Electrical & Electronics Engineering
 *18816*

 *National Institute of Technology, Mizoram*
 		Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *18237*

 *National Institute of Technology, Nagaland*
 		Computer Science & Engineering
 *18827*

 *National Institute of Technology, Nagaland*
 		Electrical & Electronics Engineering
 *19050*

 *National Institute of Technology, Nagaland*
 		Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *18228*

 *National Institute of Technology, Raipur*
 		Bio Medical Engineering
 *19303*

 *National Institute of Technology, Raipur*
 		Bio Technology
 *17838*

 *National Institution of Technology, Srinagar*
 		Chemical Engineering  Technology
 *18831*

 *National Institution of Technology, Srinagar*
 		Civil Engineering
 *18522*

 *National Institution of Technology, Srinagar*
 		Metallurgical Engineering
 *20934*

 *Shri Mata Vaishno Devi University, J&K*
 		Computer Science & Engineering
 *26264*

 *Shri Mata Vaishno Devi University, J&K*
 		Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *28368*

 *Shri Mata Vaishno Devi University, J&K*
 		Industrial Bio-Technology
 *30293*

 *Shri Mata Vaishno Devi University, J&K*
 		Mechanical Engineering
 *27856*

 *Tezpur University, Tezpur*
 		Civil Engineering
 *23819*

 *Tezpur University, Tezpur*
 		Computer Science & Engineering
 *22429*

 *Tezpur University, Tezpur*
 		Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *22899*

 *Tezpur University, Tezpur*
 		Food Engineering and Technology
 *25738*

 *Tezpur University, Tezpur*
 		Mechanical Engineering
 *23745*

----------


## aankit

i am getting 230 marks in aieee 2012 can i get cse in iiit hyderabad or any branch in DTU

----------


## osank

> i am getting 230 marks in aieee 2012 can i get cse in iiit hyderabad or any branch in DTU


cse at iiit-h (chances are really less) .......top branches at dtu (YOU NEED AIR<3000).....SO JUST WAIT FOR THE RESULTS!!!!!
YOU will surely get something at DTU but top branches at DTU are looking really difficult to get
BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## dexterousdeep17

can i get mechanical in nit delhi with air 17000.my home state is haryana and category is general.

----------


## osank

> can i get mechanical in nit delhi with air 17000.my home state is haryana and category is general.


there is no mech at NIT-D ...ONLY CSE,EEE,ECE are there which you won't be able to get at AIR=17000

----------


## adityamahajan123

any chance for nit-d after scoring 172 marks ...m from general category..delhi?????

----------


## osank

> any chance for nit-d after scoring 172 marks ...m from general category..delhi?????


Last year at 172 marks AIR was approx 20000......last rank to get admitted at NIT-D last year was approx 16000.........so chances are less......but wait for the results as anything can happen this year
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## vibhor48

hi,i wanted to ask that is choosing nit delhi a good option,when would its first batch pass out?If its campus shifts in delhi in the next 2-3 yrs would it be able to offer good placements when i pass out,would it be comparable to placements of usit/mait atleast as i would be just the 3-4th batch to pass out,would it be appreciated like iiit delhi.

----------


## neha sobti

> hi,i wanted to ask that is choosing nit delhi a good option,when would its first batch pass out?If its campus shifts in delhi in the next 2-3 yrs would it be able to offer good placements when i pass out,would it be comparable to placements of usit/mait atleast as i would be just the 3-4th batch to pass out,would it be appreciated like iiit delhi.


hey, 
      First batch of nit delhi will pass out in 2014 as it was established in 2010................ and yes to opting nit delhi is a good option but we can't compare it with iit delhi but yes of course it would be appreciated like other nits for placements...................... could u pls tell me what is your score in aieee exam

----------


## vibhor48

thankyou mam for answering,actually i meant iiit delhi,not iit delhi,i heard that iiit delhi first batch placements have been good,i am not sure of the exact marks as i gave it online but seeing the cutoff for last year at ccb website i am hopefull of getting it in the later rounds.I have heard that building a college's repo takes 10-14yrs and i would just be the 3rd batch to come out,so should i keep it before ip?(thanks in advance)

----------


## divyesh kumar

air is 48370 and state rank is 4187...can i get NIT delhi under state quota..???

----------


## osank

> air is 48370 and state rank is 4187...can i get NIT delhi under state quota..???


Last year last rank to be admitted under delhi home state quota was approx.16000............so buddy no chances for you at this rank

----------


## divyesh kumar

what is then state rank...why is it required????.....ccb.nic.in shows that last year state rank to be admitted at NIT delhi was 6889

----------


## osank

> what is then state rank...why is it required????.....ccb.nic.in shows that last year state rank to be admitted at NIT delhi was 6889


Admissions are only on the basis of AIR...........THERE is 25% quota for chandigarh students as well and their cutoff went close to 48000 last year..but for delhi students it was AIR -16000 AND STATE RANK-1450(Approx.)

----------


## divyesh kumar

where can i get admission on this air and 4817 rank in delhi???

----------


## osank

> where can i get admission on this air and 4817 rank in delhi???


Buddy better go for colleges under IP University if you have given IPU-CET

----------


## divyesh kumar

is it advisable to drop??/

----------


## rajat vishwakarma

sir my aieee delhi state rank is 13604, and bc category rank is 1677...any chance for addmission in nit ,dtu,nsit dce.

----------


## ninjack

my aieee rank is 23442 .im from delhi what can i get in dtu or nit delhi other other institutes my state rank is 2217

----------


## Krishan Kant

sir i got 12058(gen) rank air in 2012 i am from delhi.Suggest me good nits by mech,ec or cs.

----------


## nitiarora

> sir my aieee delhi state rank is 13604, and bc category rank is 1677...any chance for addmission in nit ,dtu,nsit dce.


@ rajat vishwakarma you can get any branch by the last round

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 PM ----------




> my aieee rank is 23442 .im from delhi what can i get in dtu or nit delhi other other institutes my state rank is 2217


[MENTION=97867]ninjack[/MENTION] there is a very rare chance

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------




> sir i got 12058(gen) rank air in 2012 i am from delhi.Suggest me good nits by mech,ec or cs.


[MENTION=2449]krish[/MENTION]am Kant you can get Mechnical by the last round  in NIT Delhi as per last years cutoff

----------


## yash goel

which one is better nit delhi or indrapastha institute of information technology(iiit)-delhi..??

----------


## osank

> which one is better nit delhi or indrapastha institute of information technology(iiit)-delhi..??


IIIT-DELHI> NIT DELHI at the present.............average package around 7 lpa this year at IIIT-D.........So go for IIIT-D for sure
BEST OF LUCK!!!!!

----------


## yash goel

[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION] 
thanks a lot.!!  :(happy):

----------


## shikhs123

Sir,I have heard that NIT Delhi will be shifted to Dwarka Sector 9 in a rented building is it true?????Also is NIT Delhi good bcoz some people say in 2-3 years it will be one of the topmost NITs in India is it true?????I have got a rank of 13396 AIR and HS is Delhi can I get ECE at NIT Delhi?????

----------


## nitiarora

> Sir,I have heard that NIT Delhi will be shifted to Dwarka Sector 9 in a rented building is it true?????Also is NIT Delhi good bcoz some people say in 2-3 years it will be one of the topmost NITs in India is it true?????I have got a rank of 13396 AIR and HS is Delhi can I get ECE at NIT Delhi?????


[MENTION=88169]shikhs123[/MENTION] NIT Delhi is a very very good college and it also has a previlage of being in the capital city of India.

at a rank of 13396 you have a chance of getting in the college in the later rounds of counseling so all the best... :):

----------


## manishb

sir,
i got 12700 rank in aieee 2012 , i wanted to know where are the classes of nit delhi EEE being held? do we need to go to NIT warangal ?
till when will NIT delhi campus get ready? any thing about future NIT delhi placements?

----------


## yash goel

How many seat are reserved for delhi students in nit delhi???

bcoz i have heard that 25% are reserved for chandigarh students and 25% for delhi under home state quota..

----------


## nitiarora

> sir,
> i got 12700 rank in aieee 2012 , i wanted to know where are the classes of nit delhi EEE being held? do we need to go to NIT warangal ?
> till when will NIT delhi campus get ready? any thing about future NIT delhi placements?


[MENTION=116600]manishb[/MENTION] yes NIT Delhi is being mentored by NIT Warangal at present, the campus will be ready by next April.

About Campus Placement I would say that the college is definitely gonna have good campus drives.

----------


## sahil gupta 123

sir i gt 71547 air and 5950 state rank....i gt also hs at delhi..will i gt niit delhi?? ny chances for cse,ece branchs??

----------


## nitiarora

> sir i gt 71547 air and 5950 state rank....i gt also hs at delhi..will i gt niit delhi?? ny chances for cse,ece branchs??


[MENTION=117594]sahil gupta 123[/MENTION] wat is ur category

----------


## sahil gupta 123

_ Originally Posted by sahil gupta 123 
sir i gt 71547 air and 5950 state rank....i gt also hs at delhi..will i gt niit delhi?? ny chances for cse,ece branchs??

_

@sahil gupta 123wat is ur category
 my category z genrl!!

----------


## rahulmishra007

i have got 16168 overall air and 13132 category wise and 1614 state rank i m from delhi can i get cse in nit delhi

----------


## nalini19

which is better a lower brach in DTU or NIT delhi (CSE of ECE) my rank is 14470

----------


## avinder_kaur

> which is better a lower brach in DTU or NIT delhi (CSE of ECE) my rank is 14470


[MENTION=31228]Nalin[/MENTION]19 both the colleges are good as far as quality is concerned, I believe one should go for the branch of his choice when it comes to becoming a bachelor in technology any ways its totally ur call all the best.

---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------




> i have got 16168 overall air and 13132 category wise and 1614 state rank i m from delhi can i get cse in nit delhi


[MENTION=7656]rahulmishra007[/MENTION] I believe you have a fair chance.

----------


## manishb

ma'am, 
where are the classes of EEE of NIT Delhi presently being held?

----------


## veliclaptore

> ma'am, 
> where are the classes of EEE of NIT Delhi presently being held?


Well all classes of NIT delhi are being held at the NIT warangal campus. They'll shift to Delhi in a year or two.

----------


## SoB...

On CCB website,in list of reporting centres,the reporting centre for Delhi is Integrated Institute of Technology (or something like that) in sector-9,Dwarka,New Delhi. Does that mean campus of NIT-Delhi is shifting from Warangal to Delhi from this year onwards? in yr 2012 itself??

----------


## veliclaptore

> On CCB website,in list of reporting centres,the reporting centre for Delhi is Integrated Institute of Technology (or something like that) in sector-9,Dwarka,New Delhi. Does that mean campus of NIT-Delhi is shifting from Warangal to Delhi from this year onwards? in yr 2012 itself??


Yes the Integrated Institute is the new temporary campus for NIT Delhi. http://www.nitdelhi.ac.in/NITD/

----------


## gr8shivam

I got 26k rank & 2k sate rank. I'm from Delhi & general category.
Can I get NIT Delhi CSE/ECE?

----------


## nitiarora

> I got 26k rank & 2k sate rank. I'm from Delhi & general category.
> Can I get NIT Delhi CSE/ECE?


[MENTION=114903]gr8shivam[/MENTION] I don't think so that there is chance for u to get admission in NIT Delhi this year

----------


## SoB...

> Integrated Institute of Technology is a different college altogether. Check out the nit delhi website. It still says NIT warangal is its temporary campus. http://www.nitdelhi.ac.in/NITD/


Just checked website of NIT-Delhi..It shows-
The temporary campus is at:

*National Institute of Technology*
Integrated Institute of Technology Campus
Sector 9
Dwarka
Delhi - 110077



---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------

So the campus is not in Warangal any more..

----------


## adithecoolestofall

Sir, i have got 17,375 rank air and state rank 1740. Iam from delhi.I know that i cant get gud streams in dtu and nsit, but i am looking for nit delhi. As i have seen last year's cutoff in ccb website. Do i have a chance to get ece in nit delhi in 5th round or spot round. Pls advice.

----------


## osank

> Sir, i have got 17,375 rank air and state rank 1740. Iam from delhi.I know that i cant get gud streams in dtu and nsit, but i am looking for nit delhi. As i have seen last year's cutoff in ccb website. Do i have a chance to get ece in nit delhi in 5th round or spot round. Pls advice.


Chances are less for you to get any branch at NIT-DELHI............You need atleast AIR<16000 to get any branch even in the spot round..ccb showing cutoff is AIR-47000 but it is for chandigarh students.....for delhi students it was approx.16000 last year

----------


## adithecoolestofall

> Chances are less for you to get any branch at NIT-DELHI............You need atleast AIR<16000 to get any branch even in the spot round..ccb showing cutoff is AIR-47000 but it is for chandigarh students.....for delhi students it was approx.16000 last year


Pls suggest a good college that i can get at this rank.

----------


## satvik123

hi, i hav got rank 27841 in aieee 2012..m in obc cateogry and i m frm chandigarh.......do i hav chances for nit delhi????????plz reply

----------


## manishb

nit delhi EEE   or    nit hamirpur/durgapur EE/ME   or   dtu automotive engg  ??

----------


## nikita.nitsr

> hi, i hav got rank 27841 in aieee 2012..m in obc cateogry and i m frm chandigarh.......do i hav chances for nit delhi????????plz reply


[MENTION=98114]satvik123[/MENTION] I don't think so.

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------




> nit delhi EEE   or    nit hamirpur/durgapur EE/ME   or   dtu automotive engg  ??


[MENTION=116600]manishb[/MENTION] ????  :(think):

----------


## osank

> Pls suggest a good college that i can get at this rank.


Have you filled the form of IIIT-DELHI???
Also if you aren't inclined towards any specific branch,then you can hope for MPAE at NSIT.......MPAE is really a nice branch,nice placements too.....or you can get top branches in lower ranked NITs

BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## osank

> nit delhi EEE   or    nit hamirpur/durgapur EE/ME   or   dtu automotive engg  ??


See it totally depends on your interest .................Please tell me your branch preference order.

----------


## SoB...

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------
@nikita.nitsr  My AIR is 26,578.Category-General. Home state-Chandigarh.Do I have a chance in NIT-Delhi? I've read in number of places on the internet that I can get all the branches in NIT-Delhi :(think): ..it's just that your reply to satvik(and he's from obc category!! ) confused me..  :(think): 

And almost gave me a something like a heart attack..  :(sweat):

----------


## akshaym94

Hi, i'm from Delhi(Genral Category) getting AIEEE AIR 23517 and state rank 2225.. Can i get CSE in NIT delhi.. And will its campus in Dwarka be operational for year 2012-2013..?

----------


## manishb

i have got 12700 rank in aieee 2012 ...i am from delhi general category....i have interest in core branches.. like electrical /mechanical.....
so,  EEE in NIT delhi   or    lower branches (such as automotive, MPAE, ...) in DTU/NSIT....or mechanical/electrical in any other lower NIT's which I can get at this rank....???

----------


## osank

> i have got 12700 rank in aieee 2012 ...i am from delhi general category....i have interest in core branches.. like electrical /mechanical.....
> so,  EEE in NIT delhi   or    lower branches (such as automotive, MPAE, ...) in DTU/NSIT....or mechanical/electrical in any other lower NIT's which I can get at this rank....???


Buddy at this AIR you can get ICE at NSIT which is somewhat a mixture of Electrical as well as Electronics and computers..............see yourself
http://www.nsitonline.in/departments/ice.html

----------


## manishb

what about Nit raipur electrical engg or Nit delhi EEE??

----------


## osank

> what about Nit raipur electrical engg or Nit delhi EEE??


yes you have high chances for both the colleges but my vote goes to ICE at NSIT

----------


## akshaym94

can i get CSE at nit delhi with AIR 23517 and being from Delhi

----------


## osank

> can i get CSE at nit delhi with AIR 23517 and being from Delhi


Sorry buddy it is very tough for you to get any branch at NIT-D

----------


## naveen678

> ---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------
> @nikita.nitsr  My AIR is 26,578.Category-General. Home state-Chandigarh.Do I have a chance in NIT-Delhi? I've read in number of places on the internet that I can get all the branches in NIT-Delhi..it's just that your reply to satvik(and he's from obc category!! ) confused me.. 
> 
> And almost gave me a something like a heart attack..


NIT Delhi seats of AI category get filled in around 11 to 12k for general category..I would advise you to check the official ccb website- opening and closing ranks

----------


## kumarsinhaaman

ice automotive or mpae or cs at nit delhi. air 15105. have no particular interest. please reply

----------


## adithecoolestofall

> Have you filled the form of IIIT-DELHI???
> Also if you aren't inclined towards any specific branch,then you can hope for MPAE at NSIT.......MPAE is really a nice branch,nice placements too.....or you can get top branches in lower ranked NITs
> 
> BEST OF LUCK!!!!


Thanks.
Well i have filled the form of iiit delhi and my test is on 24th june.
Actually i am interested in both electronics&comm. and mechanical.
 So i think MPAE should be suitable for me as many experts say that it is the mechanical of NSIT.
What's your opinion ?
Last year some students in 17000 air rank faced a problem of selecting between iiit delhi and MPAE in NSIT.
What do you think will be suitable for me ?

----------


## adarsh.asm

Hi all....I have AIR AIEEE rank-47,000 but state rank 3600 and i am from delhi,general category.Can i get any branch at NIT-Delhi.Seeing last year cutoffs...i was confused whether the ranks shown are AIR or state ranks when i select home state at nit delhi.Last year CSE started at 4,000 for delhi general.And any chances at DTU or NSIT in 2nd or 3rd round for CSE/IT/ECE??

Thanks

----------


## osank

> Thanks.
> Well i have filled the form of iiit delhi and my test is on 24th june.
> Actually i am interested in both electronics&comm. and mechanical.
>  So i think MPAE should be suitable for me as many experts say that it is the mechanical of NSIT.
> What's your opinion ?
> Last year some students in 17000 air rank faced a problem of selecting between iiit delhi and MPAE in NSIT.
> What do you think will be suitable for me ?


In my opinion you should go with IIIT-DELHI since average package is around 7 lpa and it is going to increase in the future

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------




> Hi all....I have AIR AIEEE rank-47,000 but state rank 3600 and i am from delhi,general category.Can i get any branch at NIT-Delhi.Seeing last year cutoffs...i was confused whether the ranks shown are AIR or state ranks when i select home state at nit delhi.Last year CSE started at 4,000 for delhi general.And any chances at DTU or NSIT in 2nd or 3rd round for CSE/IT/ECE??
> 
> Thanks


Buddy no chance to get any branch at DTU or NSIT or NIT-DELHI....................................cutoff ranks ( all india ranks) for these institutes are as follows

DTU.......................................24850(approx.)
NSIT.......................................20700
NIT-DELHI..............................16000(APPROX.)

----------


## akhil wadhwa

Sir
I live in Delhi.My delhi state rank is about 11000.can i get admission in NIT,DELHI?
THANK YOU

----------


## osank

> Sir
> I live in Delhi.My delhi state rank is about 11000.can i get admission in NIT,DELHI?
> THANK YOU


You need atleast an AIR<16000 ( State rank -1500 approx.) to get any branch at NIT-D...........................So at a state rank of 11000 you have no chance at all

----------


## adithecoolestofall

thanks for reply.
Iam preparing for my test on 24th. Can u pls provide me with some sample questions other than that on iiitd website. I need them very urgently.

----------


## anishkukreja

Hi,
I belong to Delhi(General category)..My AIR is 19336, state rank 1874....Wat about chances of getting NIT Delhi in spot rounds??...waise i'm giving IIIT-Delhi but still, i have to keep an option of NIT- Delhi in hand, but only if its campus gets shifted to Delhi this year(though temporary campus)...In DTU i can get lower branches like EP,Mathematics & Computing in the last rounds according to last year's cutoff..So what according to you should be my priority list?? I can pursue engineering only in Delhi.

Waiting for ur reply  :(happy):

----------


## nitiarora

> Hi,
> I belong to Delhi(General category)..My AIR is 19336, state rank 1874....Wat about chances of getting NIT Delhi in spot rounds??...waise i'm giving IIIT-Delhi but still, i have to keep an option of NIT- Delhi in hand, but only if its campus gets shifted to Delhi this year(though temporary campus)...In DTU i can get lower branches like EP,Mathematics & Computing in the last rounds according to last year's cutoff..So what according to you should be my priority list?? I can pursue engineering only in Delhi.
> 
> Waiting for ur reply


@*anishkukreja* I hope your HS is Delhi only

----------


## rajas

with homestate delhi and all india rank 16200 can i get cs in NITD?

----------


## nitiarora

> with homestate delhi and all india rank 16200 can i get cs in NITD?


[MENTION=96660]rajas[/MENTION] you have an outside chance of getting CS in the 5th round as per last years cutoff

----------


## osank

> Hi,
> I belong to Delhi(General category)..My AIR is 19336, state rank 1874....Wat about chances of getting NIT Delhi in spot rounds??...waise i'm giving IIIT-Delhi but still, i have to keep an option of NIT- Delhi in hand, but only if its campus gets shifted to Delhi this year(though temporary campus)...In DTU i can get lower branches like EP,Mathematics & Computing in the last rounds according to last year's cutoff..So what according to you should be my priority list?? I can pursue engineering only in Delhi.
> 
> Waiting for ur reply


Your priority list should be like this

1)   IIIT-D (CSE)
2)   IIIT-D (ECE)
3)   NIT-D (CSE)
4)   NIT-D (ECE)
5)   NIT-D (EEE)
6)   DTU   (MCE)  = DTU (PCT)
7)   DTU   (EP)
8)   DTU   (ENE)
9)   DTU   ( BIO-TECH)

Buddy you have very less chances to get any seat at NIT-D...........................SO try to perform well in IIIT-D exam

BEST OF LUCK!!!!

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




> thanks for reply.
> Iam preparing for my test on 24th. Can u pls provide me with some sample questions other than that on iiitd website. I need them very urgently.


Sorry buddy I don't have any...........

BEST OF LUCK FOR YOUR EXAM!!!!!!!

----------


## anishkukreja

[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION] - thankyou for ur reply  :(happy): 

[MENTION=42918]nitiarora[/MENTION] - yes,my HS is Delhi.

----------


## osank

> @osank  - thankyou for ur reply 
> 
> @nitiarora  - yes,my HS is Delhi.


Always welcome buddy!!!!

----------


## vinodhasija

can i get the admission in nit delhi at AIR 14020 and 1425 state rank

vinod

----------


## nitiarora

> can i get the admission in nit delhi at AIR 14020 and 1425 state rank
> 
> vinod


[MENTION=121289]vinodhasija[/MENTION] 

Wat is ur HS?

----------


## nirvit

hey sir my aieee rank is 13.5k i belong to delhi gen category 
i want to know which one will be better to choose nitd (cse or ece) or dtu (software civil or automation) or nsit (ice or mpae) or ip usit ece
thanks in advance...

----------


## nikita.manit

> hey sir my aieee rank is 13.5k i belong to delhi gen category 
> i want to know which one will be better to choose nitd (cse or ece) or dtu (software civil or automation) or nsit (ice or mpae) or ip usit ece
> thanks in advance...


@nirbit it is always better to go with the coer branches so if this is the scenario in ur case I would suggest that u go for NIT Durgapur

----------


## nirvit

> @nirbit it is always better to go with the coer branches so if this is the scenario in ur case I would suggest that u go for NIT Durgapur


[MENTION=5312]nikita[/MENTION] currently i m pursuing my b tech from ip usit ece 
shall i switch to any other coleg

----------


## Tanushree.dtu

> @nikita   currently i m pursuing my b tech from ip usit ece 
> shall i switch to any other coleg


[MENTION=121515]nirvit[/MENTION] I don't think thats a gud idea

----------


## osank

> hey sir my aieee rank is 13.5k i belong to delhi gen category 
> i want to know which one will be better to choose nitd (cse or ece) or dtu (software civil or automation) or nsit (ice or mpae) or ip usit ece
> thanks in advance...


NSIT ICE > DTU SOFTWARE>DTU CIVIL>NIT-D (CSE)>NIT-D(ECE)>NIT-D(EEE)>NSIT(MPAE)>DTU(AUTOMATION)>IP USIT(ECE)

BUDDY, DTU or NSIT>>USIT

----------


## SoB...

If I get NIT-Delhi,will I only get it in spot round? or is there a chance that I might get it in the 3rd or 4th round?
will I have to wait till august for the spot round?
Also,if I wait till spot round,can I get _some_ branch in the top nits ? (trichy/surathkal/warangal) I mean is there a chance that I might get an option of south nits which will be better than doing ece/cse @ NIT-Delhi? Because I feel,at my AIR,NIT-Delhi is the best thing I can get(because of Chandigarh quota)..even if I wait till spot round.. :S:  So is there a possibility of getting south nits in spot round?

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> If I get NIT-Delhi,will I only get it in spot round? or is there a chance that I might get it in the 3rd or 4th round?
> will I have to wait till august for the spot round?
> Also,if I wait till spot round,can I get _some_ branch in the top nits ? (trichy/surathkal/warangal) I mean is there a chance that I might get an option of south nits which will be better than doing ece/cse @ NIT-Delhi? Because I feel,at my AIR,NIT-Delhi is the best thing I can get(because of Chandigarh quota)..even if I wait till spot round..
>  So is there a possibility of getting south nits in spot round?


[MENTION=101291]SoB...[/MENTION] I believe that you have a fair chance

----------


## osank

> If I get NIT-Delhi,will I only get it in spot round? or is there a chance that I might get it in the 3rd or 4th round?
> will I have to wait till august for the spot round?
> Also,if I wait till spot round,can I get _some_ branch in the top nits ? (trichy/surathkal/warangal) I mean is there a chance that I might get an option of south nits which will be better than doing ece/cse @ NIT-Delhi? Because I feel,at my AIR,NIT-Delhi is the best thing I can get(because of Chandigarh quota)..even if I wait till spot round..
>  So is there a possibility of getting south nits in spot round?


Sorry to say but yes you have to wait till the spot round for NIT-D..............................At AIR-26500(APPROX.) ,chances are less that you get any branch in the south NITs , so you have chances only in NIT-D OR you can get somehting at NIT-JALANDHAR as well

----------


## SoB...

What about getting VNIT Nagpur in spot round?Will that be possible? If yes,what branches can I expect to get?

----------


## osank

> What about getting VNIT Nagpur in spot round?Will that be possible? If yes,what branches can I expect to get?


If you belongs to general category then Vnit nagpur looks tough to get even in the spot round................................

----------


## SoB...

Yup,I belong to general category....[MENTION=69632]zeenum.nitc[/MENTION] and osank,thanks for replying..

----------


## osank

> Yup,I belong to general category....@zeenu.nitc and osank,thanks for replying..


You are from PUNE or CHANDIGARH????

----------


## SoB...

Currently in Pune..did 11th and 12th std from chandigarh!

---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------

So no chance of maharashtra state quota!!

----------


## osank

> Currently in Pune..did 11th and 12th std from chandigarh!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------
> 
> So no chance of maharashtra state quota!!


If you are the only child of your parents then I want you to know that there is SINGLE-GIRL CHILD QUOTA AT PEC

----------


## vinodhasija

WHERE I CAN GET ADMISSION IN AIR RANK 14020 and HS 1425.

VINOD

----------


## SoB...

Fortunately/unfortunately..I'm not even that!!  :P:  not a single child,I mean   :D:

----------


## osank

> If you are the only child of your parents then I want you to know that there is SINGLE-GIRL CHILD QUOTA AT PEC


oh SORRY there is no SGC quota at PEC BUT it IS THERE AT punjab colleges

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------




> WHERE I CAN GET ADMISSION IN AIR RANK 14020 and HS 1425.
> 
> VINOD


You can get something at NIT-DELHI under home state quota but for that you will have to wait till the 5th round

----------


## devansh1994

The official site of NIT DELHI shows its campus is situated in dwarka.
So does this mean that all the classes for the year 2012-13 will be held in delhi ?!?!
And what do you have to say about this campus ?!

----------


## anishkukreja

[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION] - Buddy, at AIR 19336, i can't get anything at NIT Delhi even in the spot rounds?? coz acc. to last year's info which i checked at the official ccb website, under HS quota, spot rounds extended from 14k-36k for CSE, so i think other than Chandigarh students , there must have been some Delhi students also in this range, isn't it??

waiting for ur reply....

----------


## osank

> @osank  - Buddy, at AIR 19336, i can't get anything at NIT Delhi even in the spot rounds?? coz acc. to last year's info which i checked at the official ccb website, under HS quota, spot rounds extended from 14k-36k for CSE, so i think other than Chandigarh students , there must have been some Delhi students also in this range, isn't it??
> 
> waiting for ur reply....


Delhi students having their AIR<16000 (APPROX.) got admission at NIT-DELHI in the spot rounds.......................I am sure about that becoz. last year my friend wd AIR-17000 was not able to get admission even in the spot round

----------


## satvik123

i hav got air 27812 and m frm CHANDIGARH.my state rank in obc is 16 and as per ccb site, their are 11 seats reserved for chandigarh's obc students..do i hav chance for nit delhu?????????

----------


## osank

> i hav got air 27812 and m frm CHANDIGARH.my state rank in obc is 16 and as per ccb site, their are 11 seats reserved for chandigarh's obc students..do i hav chance for nit delhu?????????


Yes buddy, your chances are great

----------


## SoB...

On NIT-Delhi website,under hostel accomodations it says- "Presently we have 8 triple seated rooms for girls and 8 triple seated rooms boys in the Dwarka campus."
Is that going to be enough to accomodate 3 batches of students? Just wondering.. :(think):

----------


## osank

> On NIT-Delhi website,under hostel accomodations it says- "Presently we have 8 triple seated rooms for girls and 8 triple seated rooms boys in the Dwarka campus."
> Is that going to be enough to accomodate 3 batches of students? Just wondering..


I think Hostels will be available on the first come first serve basis.....................OUTSIDE-DELHI students will be preferred

----------


## SoB...

Do Chandigarh students come under outside Delhi category? Or because Chandigarh also comes under home state quota,it will also not be preferred?

----------


## skjha

can i get mech or electrical in dtu with rank 8852 (delhi general)?

----------


## osank

> can i get mech or electrical in dtu with rank 8852 (delhi general)?


Mech at DTU looks a little tough,chances for mech are 70% but EE seems well within your hand

BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## SoB...

Well..this year's closing ranks of nit-delhi in HS for 1st round are scary.. :S:  :(think):

----------


## hello12345

AI rank - Around 55000
State - Delhi
State rank - Around 4700
Category - General

----------


## happygrower

Sir,
My aieee all india general rank (delhi) is 14028, I am interested to get admission in reputed college where placements are good, please advice some good institutes, my interest is more in comp./IT ,even i can go for ICE in NSIT also, please HELP!!!!

----------


## koolkroocer

> Sir,
> My aieee all india general rank (delhi) is 14028, I am interested to get admission in reputed college where placements are good, please advice some good institutes, my interest is more in comp./IT ,even i can go for ICE in NSIT also, please HELP!!!!


Hi [MENTION=142964]happygrower[/MENTION],
DTU , NSIT are the good options and try for the spot round in NIT Delhi(i'm not sure about NIT).

----------


## happygrower

> Hi @happygrower ,
> DTU , NSIT are the good options and try for the spot round in NIT Delhi(i'm not sure about NIT).


How are these streams (Mathematics & computing,Automotive,Software Engg.,Polymer/Chem & Civil) in DTU.

----------


## happygrower

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------




> Buddy at this AIR you can get ICE at NSIT which is somewhat a mixture of Electrical as well as Electronics and computers..............see yourself
> http://www.nsitonline.in/departments/ice.html


It seems that you have interest is core branch of electrical/Mech. ,you must go for Bit-Meesra/NIT Jallandhar/NIT Hamirpur/Jamshedpur you can get admission there.Best of Luck

Read more: NIT Delhi 2012 Admissions,Cutoff,Ranking, Placements, Fee Structure Discussion - Page 10 | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz21MaKTXPn

----------


## vinodhasija

Hi All,

can some one answer this question

i have rank 14020, home town or belong to DElhi, can i get the admission in NIT Delhi or NSIT

Vinod

----------


## yatinarora1994

sir wat r the chances of getting anything at dtu by the spots for 21k ranker this year pls reply fast

---------- Post added at 04:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 AM ----------

seal smthing at nit delhi coz nit gives u a better branch definitely and coz it sis a n nit brand name is there at nsit u wont get anything as of now so pls book it

----------


## vinodhasija

Hi All,

can i get the admission in instrumetation at NSIT at 14020 AIR Rank and home or delhi rank 1420

vinod

----------


## gaurav parbat

What should be the rank for mechanical engineering in nit delhi?

----------


## Saumya

thanks for this valuable information...

----------


## Bioengineer

> What should be the rank for mechanical engineering in nit delhi?


Buddy,there is no mechanical engineering at NIT Delhi

Presently NIT Delhi offers three courses namely
B.Tech – Electronics and Communication EngineeringB.Tech – Computer Science and EngineeringB.Tech – Electrical and Electronics Engineering

----------


## rajeev joshi

sir i m getting 192 in jee mains and i have 86 percent in cbse do i have chance in nit delhi 4 computer science , i belong to delhi only.....

----------


## vikaskalwani

How about Mtech in ECE, is it worth it?

----------


## jenyyy

i have scored 224 marks in jee mains 2013 and 94.2% in cbse boards. can i get admission in NIT DELHI???

----------


## himanixyz111

Hey frnds,


i got admission in IIT Delhi..................
Thanks to FaaDooEngineers team who suggested me books for preparing for JEE Advanced.......

----------

